# Disappearing text



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you click on the [SEARCH] TAB (two along from [TTOC] at the top) it gives you two choices: *Google* and *Forum search*.

There's a remarkable feature there :wink: .... when you type something in and either click search or browse away - if you then click the browser "Back" button the text you typed in the search text box *is still there*!!!   *Oooooh!*

Now, can we have the normal "Search" like that please? :-* (the proper one underneath the tabs) - because when we type in some keywords, and don't find what we want, and then come back to the search page - *all the text has gone!* 

Can we also have some text memory allocated to the normal post editing window please? The old PHB2 forum software used to do this (most of the time :roll: ) but PHB3 never retains the text.

There have been many occasions when I've written some long detailed posts or PM messages, only to have my browser jump to a new page accidentally, due to clicking a URL in an email, or some pop up doing it, or being logged out suddenly, and when I back page to my post *IT'S GONE!!! * [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]
















So, whatever magic was worked on the Tab search, could it be applied elsewhere please?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John I've just spent a bit of time testing this and I can't get mine to loose the text.

I've tried the search tab, the search link below and also typing a new post.

For all of those if I type something in the box and then navigate away to another page, then click back, the text is still there.

I'm using Firefox tho, so I feel this is an Internet Explorer problem. IIRC you are still using IE6 (despite my suggestion to upgrade ) which is more than likely the problem.

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I was keeping to IE6 for testing partly because a lot of people still use it and many IT departments like to keep things standard until they are forced to change. Also I believe there is no way back once "upgraded" and I tend to hold back on upgrades until the bugs get sorted out. (I relented with TomTom recently and it lost all my favourites! And the new software is incompatable with my back-up :evil: )

I was of course using IE6 with the old forum software, without problem, so it's PHPbb3 that's caused the problem here it appears.

There is a difference with the [SEARCH] tab page for one thing, as the text appears in red when you type in search terms. I wonder how it retains text when other forms do not?

As far as I can see (admittedly not very far) the source code is completely different for the two searches. The normal search which looses the text has this relevent fragment:



> Search query
> 
> Search for keywordslace + in front of a word which must be found and - in front of a word which must not be found. Put a list of words separated by | into brackets if only one of the words must be found. Use * as a wildcard for partial matches.
> 
> ...


... whereas the [SEARCH] tab has the following:



> Search the forum pages only using the TT Forum search Engine.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--


Has it retained the text because the class is "logininputbox"? If so, then how are the properties of that class defined and can properties be changed in other class definitions?

Perhaps someone else could confirm whether their text disappears or not and which browser they are using  

Cheers,
John


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

IE 7 - disappears
Firefox 3, PC & Mac - still there


----------

